# NATO SOF vid



## Ravage (Feb 24, 2012)

Interesting concept of a joint SOF doctrine.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 24, 2012)

Sounds like a boring as fuck course but pretty cool concept.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 24, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Interesting concept of a joint SOF doctrine.


Notice the NATO SECRET Screen Markings on the video (before starting the video)
NATO FAIL, LOL.


----------

